# '65 Dodge Coronet?



## b_bodylover (May 3, 2004)

Hello everyone :wave: 
My first time over here on this board, usually over on the diecast side. As the title of this thread implies, I have a small question about this car and I figured that you all would be the best at giving me a definitive answer. I heard that the white painted version of this car is a "chase" piece. Well I found one the other day and while talking with one of my other collector friends this morning, he informed me that he heard that it wasn't a chase car and that Polar Lights doesn't do W/L type chase vehicles. Can someone please inform me as to what the real facts on this are?
Thanks,
-Charlie-


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yup. PL does "chase" models. It's a bit of a mystery to those modeler's who actually build the things with paint and stuff. Me, I just like looking at the boxes so the color of the plastic is immaterial.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The 65 Coronet in the "pearl white" color is in fact the White Lightning Polar Lights version. Lot of the builders are stripping the white ones to paint.
Chris


----------



## b_bodylover (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info, it is greatly appreciated :thumbsup: 
-Charlie-


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Pearl White car is the chase car - about one in 12.
The yellow car is also a bit shorter run because that is the color replaced by the White car in the mix.

Dave


----------



## b_bodylover (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Dave, will definately keep that info in mind. :thumbsup: 
-Charlie-


----------



## jasydad (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey b bodylover,



What color is the interior of your car? I found one with a pearl white body but a sort of beige interior.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 8, 1999)

Unless I'm deeply mistaken, they're all made with beige/tan interiors. The plastic parts are all molded in the same colors in all of the kits, and then the color variations (the red, black, and yellow, along with the white "chase" color) only involve the paint on the body and hood.


----------



## jasydad (Apr 6, 2002)

Brooks said:


> Unless I'm deeply mistaken, they're all made with beige/tan interiors. The plastic parts are all molded in the same colors in all of the kits, and then the color variations (the red, black, and yellow, along with the white "chase" color) only involve the paint on the body and hood.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## TennTags (Mar 21, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> The yellow car is also a bit shorter run because that is the color replaced by the White car in the mix.



What do you mean by the yellow car replacing the white car? Does the white car come in all boxes?


----------



## ANDRE (Oct 26, 1999)

HELLO all,

I have the Pearl one if anyone wants to trade.

Andre


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The mix is supposed to be one White car in twelve
For two cases of six cars - the color mix should be:
Four Red cars
Four Black cars
Three Yellow cars
One White car

Thus the Yellow cars are slightly less common than the Red and Black cars.


----------



## TennTags (Mar 21, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> The mix is supposed to be one White car in twelve
> For two cases of six cars - the color mix should be:
> Four Red cars
> Four Black cars
> ...


Thanks for the information, Dave!


I've seen the white one and it does look nice. But, there's no room for it in my collection right now, so back to the shelf it went.


----------

